# Moving Studios, any organization programs/ tips?



## merlinhimself (Feb 28, 2018)

We are moving studios possibly this week and have to set up everything pretty much in a day as we're working on a show and 2 films. Insanely stressful haha. 

Does anyone have any tips or experience doing so? I've come up with a few ideas as far as labeling each end of the cables, but I think it would be amazing to have a program that you can mock up a diagram of what and where every piece of hardware is connected so when its time to put it all back together it will be more of a step by step than a "where the hell does this cable go" kind of thing. If anyone knows of anything like this it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wickedw (Feb 28, 2018)

bad timing to be moving a studio in the middle of all that 

Maybe a tool like https://www.gliffy.com/ or https://www.draw.io/ would be helpful? allows you to sketch out things fairly quickly.


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 28, 2018)

Seriously lol. We have some help, but still worried how far we'll get set back.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 28, 2018)

What I do is take pictures of everything, then go into a photo editor, then using the text tool, label all the cables and connectors. It also reminds me where to put everything exactly where it was before I had moved it. Especially good for those cleaning/dusting days. I hope your move is quick and you get up to speed soon


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

Pictures, labels, colored stickers, graph paper, and notes here. Take the opportunity to clean everything if you can.


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 28, 2018)

wickedw said:


> bad timing to be moving a studio in the middle of all that
> 
> Maybe a tool like https://www.gliffy.com/ or https://www.draw.io/ would be helpful? allows you to sketch out things fairly quickly.


Draw.io is perfect! Was easy to make containers with lists of ins/outs and have arrows automap to where each cable is connected. Thanks!


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Pictures, labels, colored stickers, graph paper, and notes here. Take the opportunity to clean everything if you can.


Absolutely, I'm trying to cover every base in the hopes that it'll be "plug and play". Only thing I'm worried is the ethernet connections from the VEP slaves to the sequencer. Theyre going through a hub right now with static IP's. I have to look more into it, but I hope theres a way to use the exact same IP's so I dont have to relink everything in every old session. Not sure how the network at the new place is setup, hoping I dont run into trouble with IP's already being used by others.


----------

